# Massenentlassung bei Intel: 12.000 Stellen werden gestrichen, Ausrichtung auf neue Sparten



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. April 2016)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Massenentlassung bei Intel: 12.000 Stellen werden gestrichen, Ausrichtung auf neue Sparten*

					Der Chiphersteller Intel hat die zuletzt aufgekommenen Gerüchte über eine bevorstehende Entlassung von Tausenden Mitarbeitern nun auch offiziell bestätigt. Insgesamt will Intel bis zur Mitte des Jahres 2017 12.000 Stellen streichen und wird damit rund 11 Prozent seiner gesamten Belegschaft entlassen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Massenentlassung bei Intel: 12.000 Stellen werden gestrichen, Ausrichtung auf neue Sparten*


----------



## Dartwurst (20. April 2016)

Und für die neuen Sparten brauchen keine Mitarbeiter? Einmal möchte ich erleben das nicht der "kleine Mann" das Opfer ist. Die Konzerne heuern für Millionen Unternehmensberater an und das einzige was denen einfällt ist Personal feuern. Der Markt fällt seit Jahren und erst jetzt suchen die Manager neue Sparten? Wieviel Manager wohl gefeuert werden? Die, die diese Welt ruinieren tragen keine Tätowierungen sondern Anzug und Krawatte.


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. April 2016)

Umsatzwachstum im mittleren, einstelligen Prozentbereich und/ oder Gewinneinbruch bedeuten immer noch Gewinn für den Konzern; lediglich das Wachstum hat sich (im Vergleich zu Vorjahr(en)) verlangsamt. Da die Manager um ihre monatlichen Millionen fürchten und sonst in Kürze als Bettler auf der Straße stehen würden, treten sie mal eben 12.000 Mitarbeitern und Haupternährern von Familien in das Gesäß - einfach weil es Spaß macht !


----------



## criss vaughn (20. April 2016)

Man sollte das Thema aber auch etwas differenzierter betrachten: Nicht nur das "Fußvolk", sondern auch das mittlere Management, d.h. die 80-h-Woche-Burn-Out-Manager zwischen Anfang 30 und Mitte 40 werden reduziert^^


----------



## Toxi1965 (20. April 2016)

Weltweit wakeln die Märkte und überall sind große Blasen in sicht ,man spricht schon von Kernschmelze . Da wirft man als Unternehmen schnell alles ins Meer was man nicht unbedingt brauch , denn die Zukunft wird sehr ungemütlich .
Denn keiner weiß das besser als die riesigen Konzerne ! 
China ist Exportweltmeister und haben Billionen an Überschüsse ....Wir sind auch Exportweltmeister , wo haben wir unsere Billionen eigentlich ?


----------



## shootme55 (20. April 2016)

Ihr beide glaubt wohl auch die machen das auch Jux und Tollerei weils so viel Spass macht den kleinen Mann bzw. Frau auf die Straße zu setzen wie?! Macht mal selber eine Firma auf und dann will ich sehn dass ihr Leute einstellt und behaltet obwohl ihr in absehbarer Zeit keine Arbeit für sie habt. Das ist eine Firma und nicht die Caritas, und die Aufgabe eines Unternehmens ist in erster Linie die Gewinnmaximierung für die Eigentümer und somit die Aktionäre. Dafür werden die bösen Anzugträger eben angestellt. 
Wenn sie in den neuen Geschäftsfeldern Angestellte brauchen wird es wieder eine Einstellungswelle geben, wie vor ein paar Jahren im GPU-Bereich.  
Bevor ihr auf dumme Gedanken kommt: Ich trage keine Anzüge und bin selbst Angestellter...


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. April 2016)

@shootme55: Es ist doch bekannt, daß selbst wenn der Staat Rettungsgelder bereit stellt, diese großzügig in die Bonigehälter und Abfindungen von Managern fließen und zwar 10-50 Mio im Schnitt pro Manager ! 

Zudem würde ein Unternehmen/ Firma oder Großkonzern ohne Mitarbeiter, welche täglich teils unterbezahlt ihren Job machen, gar nicht existieren ! Soviel zum Thema "Das ist eine Firma und nicht die Caritas".


----------



## criss vaughn (20. April 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> @shootme55: Es ist doch bekannt, daß selbst wenn der Staat Rettungsgelder bereit stellt, diese großzügig in die Bonigehälter und Abfindungen von Managern fließen und zwar 10-50 Mio im Schnitt pro Manager !
> 
> Zudem würde ein Unternehmen/ Firma oder Großkonzern ohne Mitarbeiter, welche täglich teils unterbezahlt ihren Job machen, gar nicht existieren !



Du sprichst hier von Deutschland, in den USA, der freien Kapitalwirtschaftsmacht, sieht dies etwas anders aus


----------



## matty2580 (20. April 2016)

Bei 12 000 Stellen Abbau richtet man sich auf eine massive Stagnation in den nächsten Jahren ein.
Das war vorhersehbar bei den Minischrittchen von Intel in den letzten Jahren.

Fragt sich nur wie AMD in diesen stagnierenden Markt noch hineinpasst?

Wenn Intel schon solche Probleme hat, kann selbst ein Zen als Überflieger nichts mehr retten.


----------



## shootme55 (20. April 2016)

binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> @shootme55: Es ist doch bekannt, daß selbst wenn der Staat Rettungsgelder bereit stellt, diese großzügig in die Bonigehälter und Abfindungen von Managern fließen und zwar 10-50 Mio im Schnitt pro Manager !
> 
> Zudem würde ein Unternehmen/ Firma oder Großkonzern ohne Mitarbeiter, welche täglich teils unterbezahlt ihren Job machen, gar nicht existieren ! Soviel zum Thema "Das ist eine Firma und nicht die Caritas".



Dass es diese Managerboni oft mal gibt bestreitet keiner. Aber wenn man wirklich glaubt dass die ganze Ersparnis an Personal dafür drauf geht um diese Boni auszuzahlen und kein (für das Unternehmen) höherer Zweck dahinter steckt würd man in Österreich sagen ist man ein typischer "Bild-Leser". Ja da werden an ein paar Manager Millionen ausgezahlt. Dafür spart die Firma Milliarden im mehrstelligen Bereich an anderer Stelle. Den Eigentümern ist doch vollkommen schnuppe woher das Geld kommt, hauptsache legal, viel und immer mehr, und dafür lassen sie gern mal ein paar Boni springen. That´s life, deal with it...
Abgesehn davon bezweifel ich dass die USA Fördermittel und Rettungsgelder an Intel gezahlt hat. Eher könnts umgekehrt sein. Daher hat der Vergleich mit Deutschland/Österreich (da gabs sowas auch) überhaupt keine Relevanz.

Ich will nicht persönlich werden, aber wie alt bist du eigentlich?



matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie AMD in diesen stagnierenden Markt noch hineinpasst?
> 
> Wenn Intel schon solche Probleme hat, kann selbst ein Zen als Überflieger nichts mehr retten.



Anscheinend kaum bis garnicht, deswegen werden sie auch immer schlanker. Aber Intel hat keine Probleme, sie treffen nur Maßnahmen damit sie zukünftig keine Probleme bekommen.


----------



## bockwurst90 (20. April 2016)

Der Prozessor Markt für Desktop PCs rentiert schon lange nicht mehr. Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass es sogar ein Verlustgeschäft ist. Die müssen halt immer noch Gewinn machen.


----------



## bootzeit (20. April 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie AMD in diesen stagnierenden Markt noch hineinpasst?
> 
> Wenn Intel schon solche Probleme hat, kann selbst ein Zen als Überflieger nichts mehr retten.



Doch....weil ich dann ZEN kaufe und Intel in den Arsch trete .

@bockwurst-> Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht .


----------



## Septimus (20. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ihr beide glaubt wohl auch die machen das auch Jux und Tollerei weils so viel Spass macht den kleinen Mann bzw. Frau auf die Straße zu setzen wie?! Macht mal selber eine Firma auf und dann will ich sehn dass ihr Leute einstellt und behaltet obwohl ihr in absehbarer Zeit keine Arbeit für sie habt. Das ist eine Firma und nicht die Caritas, und die Aufgabe eines Unternehmens ist in erster Linie die Gewinnmaximierung für die Eigentümer und somit die Aktionäre. Dafür werden die bösen Anzugträger eben angestellt.
> Wenn sie in den neuen Geschäftsfeldern Angestellte brauchen wird es wieder eine Einstellungswelle geben, wie vor ein paar Jahren im GPU-Bereich.
> Bevor ihr auf dumme Gedanken kommt: Ich trage keine Anzüge und bin selbst Angestellter...




Ein Unternehmen wie Intel und bald keine Aufträge mehr? Haben die Menschen jetzt Computer die sich selbst erneuern?

Intel setzt Mitarbeiter vor die Tür obwohl die Gewinne da sind, sie sind nur geringer als im Vorjahr und die ach so armen Aktionäre fürchten um ihre beschissene Rendite die eventuell etwas geringer ausfallen könnte. Wenn Intel mehr Gelder in die Forschung stecken würde statt an Schmiergelder in Unternehmen unterzubringen damit nur Intelgeräte angeboten werden, dann hätte Intel auch weniger Probleme und damit mehr Gelder übrig um die Mitarbeiter halten und gleichzeitig die gierigen Aktionäre abfrühstücken zu können.

Intel wie auch andere Unternehmen schiessen sich damit ins eigene Knie denn wer soll die Produkte erwerben wenn die Menschen keine Arbeit und damit keinen Verdienst haben? 
Man möge einfach mal darüber nachdenken


----------



## bockwurst90 (20. April 2016)

Übrigens ist es normal, dass Mitarbeiter in den USA Abfindungen bekommen. Die Rechnen 1.2 Mia. Dollar für 12 000 Mitarbeitende ein. Das sind 100 000 Dollar pro Person (Wobei einige ein paar Millionen bekommen und der Rest je so 10 000). Deshalb ist oft in den USA Mobbing ein grosses Thema, denn wer von sich aus kündet, bekommt keine Abfindung, auch nicht wenn man wegen schlechtem Verhalten und Unvermögen die Stelle verliert. Nur wenn man wegen Umstrukturierungen den Arbeitsplatz verliert, so wird eine Abfindung gezahlt.


----------



## beercarrier (20. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ihr beide glaubt wohl auch die machen das auch Jux und Tollerei weils so viel Spass macht den kleinen Mann bzw. Frau auf die Straße zu setzen wie?! Macht mal selber eine Firma auf und dann will ich sehn dass ihr Leute einstellt und behaltet obwohl ihr in absehbarer Zeit keine Arbeit für sie habt. Das ist eine Firma und nicht die Caritas, und die Aufgabe eines Unternehmens ist in erster Linie die Gewinnmaximierung für die Eigentümer und somit die Aktionäre. Dafür werden die bösen Anzugträger eben angestellt.
> Wenn sie in den neuen Geschäftsfeldern Angestellte brauchen wird es wieder eine Einstellungswelle geben, wie vor ein paar Jahren im GPU-Bereich.
> Bevor ihr auf dumme Gedanken kommt: Ich trage keine Anzüge und bin selbst Angestellter...



nein die gewinnquote pro eingestztem us-dollar muss stimmen, d.h. sie verzichten lieber auf geld und hauen leute raus bevor sie sich von verrückten wissenschaftlern und anderen vollpfosten ihre quote kaputtmachen lassen und andere unternehmen kommen in den markt aber auch nicht rein weil ihnen das unternehmensumfeld fehlt. das ganze hat mit vernunft oder wirtschaftlichen handeln nicht viel zu tun, wie auch, der erfolg eines unternehmens wird an der börse eruiert, und da arbeiten nun mal keine leute die die zahlen lesen können, denn das würde ja fachwissen und einarbeitungszeit benötigen und der computer braucht die zahlen für den high frequency trade in nano-sekunden. das system ist absurd.


----------



## iGameKudan (20. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Bevor ihr auf dumme Gedanken kommt: Ich trage keine Anzüge und bin selbst Angestellter...


Sorry, aber hattest du jemals Angst um deinen Job?
Die Intel-Mitarbeiter dürften zwar alles andere als nur durchschnittlich qualifiziert sein, trotzdem ist das in der heutigen Welt eine Katastrophe, wenn man seinen Job verliert.

Die dämlichen Anzugträger und vorallem die raffgierigen Aktionäre verdienen ihre Kohle auch nur durch die Mitarbeiter... Also sollte man auch an die denken, und nicht wegen 0,00001% möglichem Renditenverlusts gleich 11% (!) der Mitarbeiter feuern. Intel ist die letzte Firma, die das finanziell nötig hat.

Und ja, 11% sind schon eine verdammt große Menge... Da bin ich schon ziemlich entsetzt.


----------



## Freakless08 (20. April 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie AMD in diesen stagnierenden Markt noch hineinpasst?
> 
> Wenn Intel schon solche Probleme hat, kann selbst ein Zen als Überflieger nichts mehr retten.


AMD ist aktuell in allen aktuellen und kommenden Konsolen verbaut. Zudem haben diese mit den APUs eine weitere gute Richtung beschritten in der Marktlage, wo sich die Normalnutzer kaum noch einen großen Desktop hinstellen möchten, sondern lieber einen kleinen Rechner mit guter Leistung oder in Richtung Laptop, denn der Trend geht eher in Richtung "klein" (darunter auch Tablets und Convertible)


----------



## binär-11110110111 (20. April 2016)

shootme55 schrieb:


> Ich will nicht persönlich werden, aber wie alt bist du eigentlich?



40 !!! Ich beschäftige mich regelmäßig mit Politik & Wirtschaft und weiß sehr wohl, was dort ab geht ! 

Meine Aussagen bezogen sich nicht nur auf Intel, sondern waren allgemeiner Natur. Ich dachte, das wäre ersichtlich gewesen. Zudem war mein erster Kommentar zumindest teilweise ironisch.


----------



## shootme55 (20. April 2016)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sorry, aber hattest du jemals Angst um deinen Job?
> Die Intel-Mitarbeiter dürften zwar alles andere als nur durchschnittlich qualifiziert sein, trotzdem ist das in der heutigen Welt eine Katastrophe, wenn man seinen Job verliert.



Angst um den Job? Ja klar, ständig. Ich arbeite in einem 2-Mann-Büro, bin also der Erste, der bei schwacher Auftragslage den Hut nehmen muss. Was glaubst wiso ich ständig Weiterbildungsseminare besuche, Konzessionsprüfungen ablege, spare und arbeite wie ein Blöder damit ich für Notfälle ein Polster hab? Ich war trotz Studium fast ein Jahr arbeitslos. Also ja, ich kann sehr gut nachvollziehen warum man Angst vor der Arbeitslosigkeit hat.
Wegen den hochqualifizierten Mitarbeitern: die bestehen nicht nur aus Ingenieuren und Managern, sondern auch einfachen Bürohilfskräften, Boten, Reinigungspersonal, Verkaufsagenten, Support, und was weis ich noch alles. Also da werden einige dabei sein die nicht sehr hoch qualifiziert sind und es noch schwerer haben werden, und Mitleid hab ich schon für die alle. Ist natürlich besch****n für die Betroffenen.

Was ich so absurd an vorhergehenden Aussagen finde ist manche naive Aussage es würden mit größtem Vergnügen für Centbeträge und Millionenprovisionen Menschen auf die Straße gesetzt. Die Realität sieht eben anders aus. Soll nicht bedeuten dass sie besser ist...



binär-11110110111 schrieb:


> 40 !!! Ich beschäftige mich regelmäßig mit Politik & Wirtschaft und weiß sehr wohl, was dort ab geht !
> 
> Meine Aussagen bezogen sich nicht nur auf Intel, sondern waren allgemeiner Natur. Ich dachte, das wäre ersichtlich gewesen. Zudem war mein erster Kommentar zumindest teilweise ironisch.



Ich habs schon einmal gesagt und ich sags wieder: Liebe Administratoren, WIR BRAUCHEN DRINGEND EINEN IRONIE-BUTTON HIER IM FORUM!!!


----------



## Threshold (20. April 2016)

Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, ich kenne fertig Studierte, die bisher nur Praktika gemacht haben, seit über 5 Jahren und inzwischen über 30 sind und keine Aussicht auf eine feste Stelle haben -- geschweige denn eine Familienplanung machen können.


----------



## shootme55 (20. April 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, ich kenne fertig Studierte, die bisher nur Praktika gemacht haben, seit über 5 Jahren und inzwischen über 30 sind und keine Aussicht auf eine feste Stelle haben -- geschweige denn eine Familienplanung machen können.



Keine Sorge, ich weis dass es mir gut geht. Wie gesagt ich bin Bauingenieur und hab es nie auf einen "Managerposten" abgesehen gehabt. Hab sogar eine Zeit lang als Lagerarbeiter und Staplerfahrer und später als Erntehelfer bei einem Gemüsebauern gearbeitet, alles nach Abschluss der Ausbildung. Dann war ich ein halbes Jahr mal in der Produktionsleitung des damals führenden deutschen Fertighausbauers als Hilfskraft angemeldet. Hab zwar jetzt meinen Plan B falls es Hart auf Hart kommen sollte, aber lieber fahr ich weiter auf Plan A.


Ja diese Praktikantenfälle gibts natürlich leider auch. Ein entfernter Bekannter von mir ist mit dem Wirtschaftsstudium fertig und arbeitet 60 Stunden im unbezahlten Praktikum gemeinsam mit 10 anderen weil er hofft den einen Posten zu bekommen. Dabei gehts aber um einen der berüchtigten Managerjobs. Ironischerweise in Deutschland. Vielleicht hat er Glück und bekommt ihn auch, aber was ist mit den anderen?! Wie das manche Firmen rechtlich und ethisch verkraften ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.


----------



## D-Wave (20. April 2016)

Existenz schädigende Kapitalisten Geldsäcke. 12000 Leute ohne Arbeit Sauerei. Naja aber ist eh überall so, irgendwann wird keiner mehr was kaufen können. Und wenns mal soweit ist wird son CPU so wertvoll sein wie ein Stück Klopapier.


----------



## D-Wave (20. April 2016)

bockwurst90 schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es normal, dass Mitarbeiter in den USA Abfindungen bekommen. Die Rechnen 1.2 Mia. Dollar für 12 000 Mitarbeitende ein. Das sind 100 000 Dollar pro Person (Wobei einige ein paar Millionen bekommen und der Rest je so 10 000). Deshalb ist oft in den USA Mobbing ein grosses Thema, denn wer von sich aus kündet, bekommt keine Abfindung, auch nicht wenn man wegen schlechtem Verhalten und Unvermögen die Stelle verliert. Nur wenn man wegen Umstrukturierungen den Arbeitsplatz verliert, so wird eine Abfindung gezahlt.



Ist das bei uns anders? Ich denke nicht!


----------



## shootme55 (20. April 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Ist das bei uns anders? Ich denke nicht!



Ich weis nicht wie es in Deutschland ist aber in Österreich gibt es eine gesetzliche Abfertigung. Die ist aber anteilsmäßig jeden Monat in eine treuhänderisch verwaltende Mitarbeitervorsorgekasse einzuzahlen. Daher braucht man dafür auch keine Rückstellungen mehr zu bilden wie früher, und die bekommt jeder, egal aus welchem Grund er geht. Es gibt nur Unterschiede bei der Auszahlung. Gibts sowas in Deutschland auch? Da wär ich wirklich neugierig. In den USA kann das ganze natürlich anders sein und rein auf individuellen Dienstverträgen basieren.


----------



## Escom2 (20. April 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Bei 12 000 Stellen Abbau richtet man sich auf eine massive Stagnation in den nächsten Jahren ein.


Wohl eher harter Preiskampf.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Das war vorhersehbar bei den Minischrittchen von Intel in den letzten Jahren.


Wohl eher nicht, denn ansonsten hätte es schon früher Entlassungen gegeben.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie AMD in diesen stagnierenden Markt noch hineinpasst?


Wohl eher besser, denn sie bieten das an was der Markt derzeit will APUs. Eine APU auf i5 Niveau mit Grafikteil auf GTX 970 Niveau dürfte dann in einem Großteil der Fertig-pcs zu finden sein.


matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn Intel schon solche Probleme hat, kann selbst ein Zen als Überflieger nichts mehr retten.


Die Entlassungen dürften die Vorbereitung auf Zen sein. Mit Zen hat AMD alle seine Baustellen abgearbeitet. Die unselige Geschichte mit der Modulbauweise ist Geschichte, bin immer noch davon überzeugt, daß ein Intel U-boot das AMD eingebrockt hat. Die neuen Grafikkarten sind endlich auch beim Strombedarf auf einem ordentlichen Niveau und das Sockeldurcheinander ist vorbei. In den nächsten 1-2 Jahren ist AMD stärker als Intel aufgestellt, heißt aber noch lange nicht, daß der Endkundenmarkt das honoriert.


----------



## Mephisto_xD (20. April 2016)

Da war wohl der Konkurrenzdruck durch AMD zu groß 

...SCNR


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2016)

Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen, wie gute der neue AMD-ZEN sein muss. Intel wird natürlich schon bessere Informationen haben und weiß, dass sie die nächsten Jahre vermutlich kein Land mehr gewinnen. Darum wird jetzt entlassen. Die klare Botschaft aus dieser Nachricht ist: 

AMD Aktien kaufen, jetzt!



Escom2 schrieb:


> ... Die Entlassungen dürften die Vorbereitung auf Zen sein. Mit Zen hat AMD alle seine Baustellen abgearbeitet. ...


Da war ich langsam, Du hattest denselben Gedanken.


----------



## blautemple (20. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen, wie gute der neue AMD-ZEN sein muss. Intel wird natürlich schon bessere Informationen haben und weiß, dass sie die nächsten Jahre vermutlich kein Land mehr gewinnen. Darum wird jetzt entlassen. Die klare Botschaft aus dieser Nachricht ist:
> 
> AMD Aktien kaufen, jetzt!
> 
> Da war ich langsam, Du hattest denselben Gedanken.



Tja, oder es liegt an der aktuellen Stagnation im PC Bereich, was ich auch für wesentlich wahrscheinlicher halte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen, wie gute der neue AMD-ZEN sein muss. Intel wird natürlich schon bessere Informationen haben und weiß, dass sie die nächsten Jahre vermutlich kein Land mehr gewinnen. Darum wird jetzt entlassen. Die klare Botschaft aus dieser Nachricht ist:
> 
> AMD Aktien kaufen, jetzt!


Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das nur Sarkasmus ist...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass das nur Sarkasmus ist...


Es ist meine Hoffnung, dass es mit AMD bergauf geht und dort Mitarbeiter eingestellt werden. 
AMD stellt ein: Karriere bei AMD


----------



## yojinboFFX (20. April 2016)

Erster Gedanke:12000 Mitarbeiter haben sich geweigert,zuhause  Win10 zu zu installieren!
Über ernste Sachen denke ich bei MS nicht mehr nach!
Gruß Yojinbo


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (20. April 2016)

Geht aber um Intel, nicht um MS...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. April 2016)

Der Arbeitsmarkt in den USA funktioniert anders, als hier, darum muss man das nicht so ernst für die gekündigten Mitarbieter sehen, denn andere Firmen bauen auf. Chips wird es vom Umsatz her eher mehr als weniger gegen.
Hire and Fire – Wikipedia


----------



## Decrypter (20. April 2016)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wie AMD in diesen stagnierenden Markt noch hineinpasst?



Das kann man nicht 1:1 auf AMD übertragen. Klar wird auch AMD der immer weiter stagnierende Markt zusetzen. Aber bei AMD ist der Unterschied, das AMD schon keine eigenen Fabs mehr besitzt, wo die Chips gefertigt werden. Intel fertigt jedoch die Chips in eigenen Fabs. Wenn jetzt weit weniger Chips abgesetzt werden können, dann entstehen massive Überkapazitäten ( und dadurch auch hohe Kosten). Also wird Intel diese Überkapazitäten entsprechend abbauen, was wiederum Einschnitte bei dem Personalbedarf zur Folge hat. 

Bei AMD werden die Auftragsfertiger, also GF, Samsung, TMSC etc. das zu spüren bekommen. Inwiefern diese dann in der Lage sein werden, die wegfallenden AMD Aufträge zu kompensieren, ist eine andere Geschichte.
Was jedoch ziemlich bitter bei Intel aufstößt, ist die Bezeichnung von unfreiwillgen Trennungen. Was ja nichts anderes heißt als das es unweigerlich auch betriebsbedingte Kündigungen geben wird. Wobei das Wort Kündigungen in den USA ja faktisch gar nicht existiert, da dort das "Hire and Fire" Prinzip nahezu Gang und Gebe ist und man dort sprichwörtlich von einer Minute auf die andere auf der Straße steht.


----------



## beercarrier (20. April 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ein eindeutiges Zeichen, wie gute der neue AMD-ZEN sein muss. Intel wird natürlich schon bessere Informationen haben und weiß, dass sie die nächsten Jahre vermutlich kein Land mehr gewinnen. Darum wird jetzt entlassen. Die klare Botschaft aus dieser Nachricht ist:
> 
> AMD Aktien kaufen, jetzt!
> 
> ...



zum glück kann ich das als sarkasmus sehen. scnr. jaja alle wollen immer die märchen, von 0 auf 1000, realistisch ist das aber nicht.


----------



## DerBratmaxe (20. April 2016)

Ach wie herrlich wäre es, wenn AMD in nächster Zeit neue Mitarbeiter einstellt 

AMD und die meisten der 12000 hätten das verdient. 

Und Intel auch


----------



## Rollora (21. April 2016)

I





DerBratmaxe schrieb:


> Ach wie herrlich wäre es, wenn AMD in nächster Zeit neue Mitarbeiter einstellt
> 
> AMD und die meisten der 12000 hätten das verdient.
> 
> Und Intel auch


12000 sind inetwa das was ganz AMD ausmacht. Im Moment muss man sich eher verkleinern, als verdoppeln


----------



## rum (21. April 2016)

Da optimiert und optimiert man über Jahre und Jahrzente die Produktions um noch mehr noch schneller und noch besser herstellen zu können ...
Da baut man Märkte für Privatpersonen, kleine und große Firmen auf, ganze Server-Familien entstehen ...
Da macht man es der Konkurrenz absichtlich schwer mit Bestechungen der Händler, Prestigewerbung und Knebelverträgen ...

Nur um dann am Ende der ganzen Episode festzustellen, das der Grund, warum es so nicht mehr weiter gehen kann, ganz einfach der ist, das man einzig und allein und ausschließlich für den eigenen Profit entwickelt und gemacht und getan hat.
Das Ende vom Lied ist nun, das sich niemand darüber wundert, das der Kunde nichts mehr kauft, weil alle Kunden mehr als überfüttert sind von Leistung, Angebot und Spektrum.
Der Grund, meiner Meinung nach, warum nun wieder einmal tausende Menschen Ihre Existenzbasis verlieren, ist schlicht und ergreifend das Auslutschen und Ausquetschen jeglicher zur Verfügung stehenden Kaufkraft.
Wie hat man denn bitte schön gerechnet? Das jeder potentielle Käufer UNENDLICH OFT UNENDLICH VIEL KAUFT und so etwas wie eine Marktsättigung nur theoretische Negativ-Utopie ist?

Das ganze System wird irgendwann man den Bach runtergehen und ich weiß, für mich, auch wieso.
Dieser ganze Optimierungswahnsinn im Sinne der Wirtschaftlichkeit durch in diesen Themen ausgebildete Spezialisten dient nichts und niemanden, außer der Profitgier bestimmter, einzelner Menschen.
Um auf dem Papier seit Jahrzehnten jährliches Wachstum (das muss man sich mal überlegen!!??) zu zaubern müssten wahrscheinlich immer mehr Menschen immer mehr Geld verdienen und vor allem auch die Notwendigkeit haben, dieses genau dafür auszugeben. Und genau das ist nicht der Fall.

FAIL! Intel!
6, setzen!

Rum


----------



## Gast20190527 (21. April 2016)

schaut hier eigentlich wer über den Tellerrand? AMD muss besser sein weil Intel stellen abbaut ? meine Güte leute, was redet ihr hier fürn Stuss zusammen. Coca Cola Deutschland baut auch tausende von Stellen dieses Jahr ab und verlagert sich, liegt das daran das Pepsi geiler schmecken wird oder was ? .. Habt ihr überhaupt ne Ahnung wovon ihr da schreibt ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. April 2016)

Danielneedles schrieb:


> Habt ihr überhaupt ne Ahnung wovon ihr da schreibt ?


Ja, habe ich


----------



## Cocoatea (22. April 2016)

rum schrieb:


> Der Grund, meiner Meinung nach, warum nun wieder einmal tausende Menschen Ihre Existenzbasis verlieren, ...
> Rum



Mit der Abfindung von ~100k USD pro Nase lässt es sich doch erstmal gut leben.


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Cocoatea schrieb:


> Mit der Abfindung von ~100k USD pro Nase lässt es sich doch erstmal gut leben.


Und die bekommt jeder? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoatea (22. April 2016)

Ja im Schnitt schon (e.g. 12Mrd für Abfindungen, 12k Mitarbeiter)...

Wobei man es relativieren muss, da die Gehälter in der Branche in US auch höher sind als in Deutschland. Denke mal da sind Jahresgehälter zw. 100k-200k USD üblich bei Mitarbeitern wie man sie bei Intel findet


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Cocoatea schrieb:


> Ja im Schnitt schon (e.g. 12Mrd für Abfindungen, 12k Mitarbeiter)...
> 
> Wobei man es relativieren muss, da die Gehälter in der Branche in US auch höher sind als in Deutschland. Denke mal da sind Jahresgehälter zw. 100k-200k USD üblich bei Mitarbeitern wie man sie bei Intel findet



Ach so, Intel hat also üblicherweise solche Jahresgehälter? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoatea (22. April 2016)

Also das wäre meine Vermutung in USA für studierte Ingenieure usw...
Ich sebst arbeite in Pharma und bei uns sieht man da schon ein gewisses Gefälle zw. US und DE


----------



## Cocoatea (22. April 2016)

aber wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, die JobUNsicherheit ist in den USA halt eingepreist... Viele meckern ja über niedrige Gehälter in DE -> Sicherheit kostet eben


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Cocoatea schrieb:


> Also das wäre meine Vermutung in USA für studierte Ingenieure usw...
> Ich sebst arbeite in Pharma und bei uns sieht man da schon ein gewisses Gefälle zw. US und DE


Und da werden nur Ingenieure entlassen? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Cocoatea (22. April 2016)

Natürlich nicht nur Ingenieure. Der grossteil wird aber studiert sein und gehaltstechnisch eher oben angesiedelt sein...


----------



## Leob12 (22. April 2016)

Cocoatea schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht nur Ingenieure. Der grossteil wird aber studiert sein und gehaltstechnisch eher oben angesiedelt sein...


Woher willst du das wissen? 

Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rollora (22. April 2016)

Cocoatea schrieb:


> Ja im Schnitt schon (e.g. 12Mrd für Abfindungen, 12k Mitarbeiter)...
> 
> Wobei man es relativieren muss, da die Gehälter in der Branche in US auch höher sind als in Deutschland. Denke mal da sind Jahresgehälter zw. 100k-200k USD üblich bei Mitarbeitern wie man sie bei Intel findet


1,2 Mrd, nicht 12 Mrd.
Ja die Abfindungen sind ganz IO, kriegt aber natürlich nicht jeder. Die Manager bekommen mehr, das Fußvolk weniger, je nachdem wie lange man dabei war natürlich.
100.000 ist im Technologiebereich aber schon ein übliches Jahresgehalt ja. vorallem Ingenieure.


----------



## Cocoatea (22. April 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D5803 mit Tapatalk



Erfahrung


----------

